# 89 Sentra - reading codes



## 4pt9fiero (Jul 5, 2005)

I did a search and found a post that tells how to read the codes, my Chilton's (Nissan Sentra / Pulsar / NX : 1982-92 Repair Manual, pub in 1992) is a piece of crap when it comes to anything about codes - talks about hooking up an oscilloscope to read, and states that the fuel injection system is too complicated to be in the book! I will be getting one of the newer Chilton's soon.

Anyhow, I think I figured out how to pull the codes and all I am getting is code 55. My problem is I can't figure out how to get it out of the diagnostic mode - when I start the car and let it run for a few minutes the check engine light begins flashing, blink pause blink blink pause blink blink blink pause etc until it flashes five times then it starts over.

How do I stop this - disconnect the battery? or is there a way to do it at the computer?

Nonetheless I am still no closer to fixing my stalling problem. The car keeps wanting to die when I come to a stop unless I feather the gas, if I am sitting in the driveway and rev it up sometimes it will idle way down and stall out. 

Car is a 1989 Sentra, 4 sp base model - California emissions - bought the car new in Jun 89, car has about 222,000 miles on it. Things I have done so far - new fuel filter, air cleaner, vacuum hoses, O2 sensor, PCV, NGK plugs, wires, cap, rotor, new alt in 03/05, new timing chain, guides and tensioner 08/05. Timing is in spec, Cat was new about 3 years ago. 

I did spray down the butterfly and the screen on the idle air passage with some sensor safe throttle body cleaner - didn't seem to help much but it did clean up the looks of things.

Help please,
Jeff


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

4pt9fiero said:


> I did a search and found a post that tells how to read the codes, my Chilton's (Nissan Sentra / Pulsar / NX : 1982-92 Repair Manual, pub in 1992) is a piece of crap when it comes to anything about codes - talks about hooking up an oscilloscope to read, and states that the fuel injection system is too complicated to be in the book! I will be getting one of the newer Chilton's soon.
> 
> Anyhow, I think I figured out how to pull the codes and all I am getting is code 55. My problem is I can't figure out how to get it out of the diagnostic mode - when I start the car and let it run for a few minutes the check engine light begins flashing, blink pause blink blink pause blink blink blink pause etc until it flashes five times then it starts over.
> 
> ...


Ok, '89, you should have a ga16i.
Stalling could be a nomber of things.....check omes restistince on the throttle postion sensor. You could also check the air flow meter...just a few things i know that can make your car stall at idle. 

As for the dianostic mode goes... you should have turned the knob on the ecu to get into the five or six modes of dianostic. Your book should say that.
You will have to turn the knob clock-wise to switch between modes.
You should have a green and red l.e.d. If i rember right, both lights blink 1,or 2, or 3 and so on and then you turn the knob clock-wise to be in that certin mode, then you can get your readings for that mode.

Ok i just realized you said you have a check engine light on the dash.
You should just be able to turn the knob clock-wise then back counterclock-wise to get out of the mode.

Just to get you more help.....what engine are you running?


----------



## 4pt9fiero (Jul 5, 2005)

It is the GA16i with California Emissions.

I was just looking at Autozone's repair manual site - I think that they use the Chilton's manual for that - like I said above I will be getting one of the newer Chilton's this week - mine is an old one and doesn't do a very good job of addressing codes.


----------

